# Hello everybody from Spain!



## Duba (Jul 11, 2005)

Hi everybody!!
My name is Eduardo de la Iglesia and I?m a musician.
It?s a pleasure for me to to be sorrounded by excellent musicians on this forum. (Tahnks Pablo Smith for talkin?me about this site)
Actually I?m composing the soundtrack for a videogame called "The Lord of the Creatures" (You can take a look on http://www.arvirago.com (www.arvirago.com))
My page is: http://www.soundclick.com/bands/0/eduar ... glesia.htm

Nice to be here.
Regards everybody


----------



## IvanP (Jul 11, 2005)

Hi Eduardo  Welcome to VI, I'm sure you'll enjoy it here!

Madrile?o eh? Yo tbien  De donde eres?

Este foro est? genial, disfr?talo!

Regards,

Iv


----------



## FilmComposerZ (Jul 11, 2005)

OK! You made it Eduardo! Good to see you hear. I got your email. Enjoy the forum!

Pablo "Smith" Schmitt


----------



## Duba (Jul 12, 2005)

Hola Ivan y Pablo "Schmitt" (Lo siento Pabo por haberte cambiado el apellido)
Ivan, soy de la zona de Hortaleza.
Estoy encantado de participar en este forum. (Happy to participate on this forum)
Gracias a los dos por vuestra bienvenida.
Un saludo (Regards)
Edu


----------



## Thonex (Jul 12, 2005)

Welcome!!

This is a great place to hang.

T


----------



## Herman Witkam (Jul 12, 2005)

Welcome onboard Eduardo! You'll like it here. :wink:


----------



## Jackull (Jul 12, 2005)

Hello Duba,

WELCOME & enjoy the forum...

jackULL


----------



## Duba (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks all for your wellcome!!
Nice to be here with excellent musicians and compositors. I hope to learn a lot of things about music on this forum.
Regards
Edu


----------



## José Herring (Jul 13, 2005)

Hola Duba,

Bienvenidos. Mi espaignol no es mue bueno ahora mismo, pero estoy practicando.

Mucho gusto,

Jose


----------



## Duba (Jul 13, 2005)

Hola Jose, gracias por tu bienvenida! (Hello Jose, Thanks for your wellcome!)
Sigue practicando que tu espa?ol (por la frase que he le?do) est? bastante bien :wink: (Keep practicing, because your Spanish (the phrase i?ve read) is quite well!
Regards
Edu


----------

